# Clear Bra Installed on the X-Trail



## Trova Fortuna (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's a few pics of my new Bona Vista with the Clear Bra that was installed over the weekend; Hood, Fender & Mirror. After seeing the results, I'll be getting the entire Front Bumper covered too.





































Thanks


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I can't even tell there is anything on there. I guess that is the whole idea right? Good job. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmmm, sorry but what are we looking at here? LOL

Seriously though, it looks invisible and great. The paint shine hasn't been affected which is great.


----------



## Stealth2424 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice work.. i just ordered a bulk roll of 3M paint protection film like that from the states... going to do it myself.. I did my dad's Mitsu Eclipse with similar stuff.. the ONLY way to go.... I plan on doing my Stealth TT as well....


----------

